# Ziva in the Jacuzzi :)



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ziva's first real bath, don't think she was too impressed lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She is one cute pup for sure. Lovely pics.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww bless her


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww how cute!
I love her wee face in the 2nd pic.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

awww what a cutie  i love her face in the second picture she seems pretty chilled and happy then the last picture is a mix of shock and annoyed  it's like "i can't believe you just did that to me!!!"

What a gorgeous pup


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Awww gorgeous puppy and pictures!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

aww how cute


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I like her face in the fourth one 'ugh' :lol: 

She's beautiful xxxx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! that is one pampered pup I havnt even got a jacuzzi!


----------

